
Velocity: decentralized derivatives built on Ethereum - moeadham
http://velocity.technology/
======
ianpurton
The article skips over the biggest risks of running an anonymous market like
this.

1\. How do we know the pricing feed is not tampered with. If Bitstamp takes a
huge position in this market they can make it so that they win.

2\. The 'trusted oracle' velocity can also take positions if it sees a whale
opportunity and steal funds.

As an aside if you have a trusted oracle then there's no need to use ethereum.
You can implement all of this on the Bitcoin blockchain.

~~~
waynenilsen
Unfortunately I think the only relevant assets to this kind of system are on-
chain assets.

------
modeless
It's not decentralized if there's a trusted oracle.

------
vonklaus
hmmm. this seems wildly unneccessary. derivatives are complicated finacial
products, why do they need to be introduced into an ecosystsm that is complex
by itself. also, on mobile (presumably also on the web) it just says
derivatives built on ethereum and a link to the white paper. no idea what this
does/use case. might be wise to put up a but more info.

~~~
miscellaneous
> a link to the white paper. no idea what this does/use case

From the white paper:

"Velocity is an automated system for hedging risk on asset prices. It allows
anyone to establish and participate in a marketplace on publicly accessible
price feeds. The platform enables hedgers and speculators to take part in a
market that reduces the threat of systemic risk."

Hedging against exposure to fluctuations in asset prices is very useful and
necessary to many businesses.

~~~
vonklaus
right. not to be unkind but i follow ethereum and i dont have time to read
every whitepaper that comes out. unless there is a good website that explains
how and why, it doesn't matter what the technical details are. i skimmed the
whitepaper before i even posted, its just that when twitter/facebook ect
launched or even simple bank or wealth front for something fintech they
weren't:

* send text to internet, read whitepaper.

* banking, read the whitepaper

* easier investing, wp

they explained what they did, which was not only obvious because they were way
more traditional, but neccessary.

so i don't care about another derivatives play in the space that didn't put a
what we do section in

edit: if i have to read your whitepaper to figure out why i would use your
product you lost. every blockchain company releases a whitepaper, but they
need to build community and security. id think it was astroturfing/sabotage if
not for the 1990s

------
aj7
Impossible to get content.

~~~
Pyxl101
There's a "Download the Whitepaper" button on the site which leads to this
PDF:

[http://velocity.technology/doc/velocity_whitepaper.pdf](http://velocity.technology/doc/velocity_whitepaper.pdf)

